# Before and after pictures....



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Before









After
Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your sale. Always good to have money in hand.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations on your sale. Always good to have money in hand.


Thanks and yeah, that was a Boy too 
I'm very proud of myself.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the sale! No matter how much money I get, I always get a sinking feeling as I watch them drive away.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Congrats on the sale! No matter how much money I get, I always get a sinking feeling as I watch them drive away.


Aww. 
The lady was like, if she gets sad (meaning me) I won't be able to do it. 
For some reason, I don't find it hard AT ALL!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrat's!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

seren said:


> Congrat's!


Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats


Thanks 
Is it bad that I'm not sad he's gone??


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Aww.
> The lady was like, if she gets sad (meaning me) I won't be able to do it.
> For some reason, I don't find it hard AT ALL!


YOU, YOU,, you CAPITALIST!!  Buy/raise, and sell. That's what makes the world go round, Kiddo!:wahoo::leap::2cents:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Arkie said:


> YOU, YOU,, you CAPITALIST!!  Buy/raise, and sell. That's what makes the world go round, Kiddo!:wahoo::leap::2cents:


Lol Arkie!!! I love it when I'm called a capitalist too!! There's NOTHING wrong with not feeling bad about making money selling a product! Goats ARE livestock even if we do get attached to them ;-) I always feel great when I make a sale even while I'm sad (usually) to see them go. Congratulations on the sale of your boy!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That is the greatest before and after picture i love it.
Hope i have plenty of those


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 

And arkie, the weird part about you said :wahoo: is, I was suppose to be wahoo lol 
But imthegrt1 you should, the first babies are the hardest, they get easier after!(;


----------

